# Bethlehem Olive Wood



## charliekap (Aug 14, 2012)

I ordered some pen blanks from Bethlehem Olive Wood on August 2nd.  They received my order as I have an order number.  My question is what is the typical turnaround time before shipping.  I have placed three phone calls to Bethlehem for shipping informaton and have not received any return calls.   Having not ordered from them previously, I am not sure what to expect.

charlie


----------



## Xander (Aug 14, 2012)

Where did you order them from? Sounds like you ordered them from... Bethleham. There are several local suppliers who provide COA.

EDIT. Just went to "Bethleham Olive Wood" website. The front page says Under construction.... due to open January 1st 2012 and their online shopping is disabled


----------



## DSurette (Aug 14, 2012)

I've ordered directly from them in the past and was concerned as you are, but they were eventually delivered.  It did take 3 to 4 weeks if I remember right.  But you do get good blanks and an interesting package.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes... it would depend on where you ordered the wood from. If you had called bethlehem I would expect that they had no idea who you were or what you were.
I order all my stuff from woodturningz. They don't hold a lot of their products and take their orders and send them to penn state, which supplies them with the products and then woodturningz turns it around and ships it out. I have found that it often takes them a week or so to get themselves together and ship my orders. Hope this helps!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Aug 14, 2012)

charliekap said:


> I ordered some pen blanks from Bethlehem Olive Wood on August 2nd.  They received my order as I have an order number.  My question is what is the typical turnaround time before shipping.  I have placed three phone calls to Bethlehem for shipping informaton and have not received any return calls.   Having not ordered from them previously, I am not sure what to expect.
> 
> charlie




Don't fret, it takes time to get from there to here. I had purchased from an Ebay seller, took about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 14, 2012)

Seems there are a number of places that call themselves "Bethlehem Olive Wood".  And, every few months someone buys from one and waits for months for delivery.

I have seen people say they have waited six months.  I know of a supplier that buys for resale that waited nearly a year.  But, I have not heard anyone say that it never arrived.

So, it may cost less, buying from the source---but you better plan ahead!


----------



## edstreet (Aug 14, 2012)

I placed an order once, it took about 4 months to get the goods.  I would urge everyone who is looking at olivewood to read up on how the tree is treated and used in that region.  Since it is coming from Israel you also have to factor in regional conflicts and issues that comes up.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 14, 2012)

A number of years ago I had a Jewish friend in Canberra where I live his daughter/husband live over there found out to transfer US dollars to Bethlehem cost 50.00 US the Region is Arab occupied and I ordered by phone paid through my mate here, his daughter and son in law went by Taxi to a semi safe district collected the blanks then mailed to my mate then I picked them up. The result quite expensive patchy blanks large cost much anxiety.

Now come to think about it was a long time ago, my understanding is there are many good IAP members who trade in these blanks. 

Personally it would always to be prudent to shop through USA based dealers with the ideal being face to face with them or at least from adequate pics.

Never underestimate the intrinsic value of the source but for allround mind blowing quality and grain Olive Wood is magnificent from wherever, incidentally that tiny scrap of Authenticity for Bethlehem is worth just that IMHO.

I enclose two pics to illustrate Aussie grown Olive I used for my Sisters 8T Birthday last year as an illustration of wherever Olive can be found.

Have success in locating, delivery.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 14, 2012)

BOW could be up to 2 months normal. Especialy this time of year I would think are getting a lot of back log with the fall season and Christmas around the corner. You will get your order but direct from them at least 6-8 weeks or more. You get a better deal on large orders from them but be perpaired to wait.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 14, 2012)

The certificates I received with one shipment were so faint that I replaced them with some I printed here.  If the package comes to you from Bethlehem or Jerusalem, you are about as certain as you can be that it is authentic.  

I believe they all use the same printer and his plate is not very good any more.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't know if this is the one you ordered from , they are in Texas
Olive Wood - Welcome to Bethlehemolivewood.net! here is their shipping info. I haven't ordered from them but found their site.
:clown:


----------



## Xander (Aug 14, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> Don't know if this is the one you ordered from , they are in Texas
> Olive Wood - Welcome to Bethlehemolivewood.net! here is their shipping info. I haven't ordered from them but found their site.
> :clown:


They are NOT "In Texas", they have an "Shipping Center" based in Texas. They also say...

"Regular Air Mail shipping from Israel to the United States *Takes 10 to 14 days*"

And then list pricing.

So, if this order was placed early Aug, you should get them soon(ish)


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 14, 2012)

Xander said:


> They are NOT "In Texas", they have an "Shipping Center" based in Texas.


If they have a shipping center in Texas they have somebody there if you would look at the whole site they have an assortment on hand of assorted sizes and will ship from Texas if it is available in stock in Texas.
:clown:


----------



## Xander (Aug 14, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> Xander said:
> 
> 
> > They are NOT "In Texas", they have an "Shipping Center" based in Texas.
> ...


Not to start an argument, but ... read your own post.

I've looked at the site and their address is...

Bethlehem Olive Wood Supplies
245 Manger Street
Bethlehem Israel

EDIT ... AND the OP said he phoned BETHLEHAM 3 times... so NOT Texas.


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 14, 2012)

Read the first line in my original post! 
:clown:


----------



## Monty (Aug 14, 2012)

I buy from them several times a year. Air mail shipping typically takes 3-4 weeks, ground shipping 6-8 weeks. 
That said, I have had one order from them get lost in transit which they replaced.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Aug 14, 2012)

I have ordered 3  or 4 times from them. Usually takes 3-5 weeks normal shipping. Always received it and exactly as ordered. It simply takes a while to go through mine fields and customs :biggrin:


----------



## robutacion (Aug 14, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> The certificates I received with one shipment were so faint that I replaced them with some I printed here.  *If the package comes to you from Bethlehem or Jerusalem, you are about as certain as you can be that it is authentic.
> *
> I believe they all use the same printer and his plate is not very good any more.



Hi Ed,

I wish that I could agree with you but, that isn't the case...!

While I have demonstrated here, http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/where-does-bethlehem-olive-wood-come-67725/ that, having a stamped parcel from those countries, does not mean the Olive wood has grown/lived in there.

A large amount of the olive wood sold to the world as BOW or JOW, comes from Italy grown olive trees, as proven on that thread.  The old/mature trees are now rare due to the commercial value people gave to the wood but also the fact that, an great percentage of these old/mature trees, have been burnt/destroyed due to the "Holy" bloody war, among the fanatic groups of each side of the problem...!

The further we go, the less of that wood is available, most of the olive groves that have been re-planted are still to young, and will be another 50 years before they produce any usable size in the annual pruning's.  On the other hand, olives and olive oil are a too important source of food/subsistence for those people so, they are not going to sell or allow their trees to be over pruned or cut for wood...!

The thread I linked above, needs to be read from the very beginning and all the way through to give a complete picture of what I had to say of the issue and while, gives me absolutely no pleasure in keep bringing the subject to the "table", those that already know of my views and argument on the issue, need no further reading but, for those that are just being introduced to pen turning or to the issue of BOW, JOW, NOW, "authenticity" certificates and all the unscrupulous people that saw an opportunity to make an easy buck, using the honest and religious believes of some...!

Everyday, someone somewhere, will come across the issue of true and false Bethlehem Olive wood therefore, the issue will continue to be raised so, and while I'm among the "living", I will be repeating myself as often as necessary, for those that want to listen, they have the right to know...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Xander (Aug 14, 2012)

PTsideshow said:


> Read the first line in my original post!
> :clown:


 The site you linked to is in Bethleham, Israel. NOT Texas. Yes, they CLAIM to have a SHIPPING CENTER in Texas, but that could be a guy working out of a closet with no inventory until an order comes in. 

Anyway, enough said. Hope the OP gets his order.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 14, 2012)

pwhay said:


> A number of years ago I had a Jewish friend in Canberra where I live his daughter/husband live over there found out to transfer US dollars to Bethlehem cost 50.00 US the Region is Arab occupied and I ordered by phone paid through my mate here, his daughter and son in law went by Taxi to a semi safe district collected the blanks then mailed to my mate then I picked them up. The result quite expensive patchy blanks large cost much anxiety.
> 
> Now come to think about it was a long time ago, my understanding is there are many good IAP members who trade in these blanks.
> 
> ...



G'day Peter,

I don't remember to have seen those pics before and I can tell you, they are and excellent representation of the quality and beauty of Olive wood, regardless where they grow on this Earth...!

Old/mature olive trees from anywhere are capable of producing some amazing treasures, which I call *GEMS*...!

I cut and process enough Olive wood to know what can be found within and while one could only wish that the whole tree could produce such amazing grain and colouration, the truth is that, sapwood counts for 50% of the wood volume, in many cases, and only very small pockets produce wood that can give pen blanks such as yours however, I'm fortunate to be able to say that, I have many of those...!

The base you used for the pen, is also of interest as it resembles exactly a small area of wood that I processed from one of the olive tree roots I collected nearly a couple of years ago.  The burled "eyes" are beautifully distributed through that piece that was found at the very bottom of the root, and while didn't have the "burl" skin appearance, the "treasure" was there to be found...!

I rarely get enough area of these pronounced burled eyes, to make 3 or 4 blanks, in a whole tree and root but this time, I got a chunk that allowed me to slice into approx. 50 pen blanks @ 21mm square x 130mm long.

The root was cut last week and the wood is wet from being on all the rain he have had, and the fact that, have been separated from the tree and ripped off the ground, about 2 years ago, is not, nor it could be totally dry but, that is no big problem as the blanks left as they are (drying tower), will dry in a few months, which I will accelerated by microwaving half a dozen that I want to keep for myself, the rest I may put on my eBay store,  at some time...!

So yes, Australian grown Olive wood is as good, as the best one can find anywhere in the world...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Joe Burns (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive ordered  twice from them in the last year.  With the normal shipping it took about 6 weeks each time to receive the order.  the blanks were great.  

Both orders did not come with the certificates mentioned on their web site.  They never returned any phone or email inquires about this.  I even posted to their Facebook page and didn't receive a reply.

Joe


----------

